# Wet blank to dry bowl...



## roughhewn (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm new to turning and tend to figure many things out through trial and error. However, I can't seem to keep my work from checking and warping once turned. I start with wet blanks, and almost always end with dry firewood. How can I keep it the way I made it?


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

If you are starting with wet wood, you need to rough turn it, let it dry (it will dry alot quicker then too) and then once it is dry you can finish turning it.


----------



## CivilEngineer13 (Aug 29, 2008)

If your turning green wood you have to leave it thick and let it dry for 6 months or so. DNA or wax is a good way to help with cracks and checking. Then put it back on the lathe and finish turning it. If you turn a piece of green to final thickness and leave it, it will crack 9 times out of 10.


----------



## roughhewn (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow, that was quick. Thanks.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

When wood dries it shrinks. If the outside dries and shrinks and the inside is still wet and not shrinking something has to give. What you have to do is make the wood dry evenly. first of all turn the pieces to the same thickness, bottom and all. That means the whole bowl will dry at the same rate. 
You didn't mention where you cut the wood from the log. If you take a slice off the end with the pith in the middle it will almost always crack. Split the wood at the heart and cut your bowl from one of the halves. 
What has been mentioned is rough turning a bowl. turn it so it's about 10% as thick as the bowl is large. for example a 10" bowl should be left about 1" thick. Then it still might check depending on how fast it dries. I put mine on the floor where there isn't much air movement. If it's a wood that I have trouble with I put it in a paper sack for the first week or two. Some people put newspaper around the outside and then put them on a wire shelf with the inside down. this evens out the the drying and reduces cracking.
You can turn a bowl to completion in one setting. You have to turn it to 1/2" thick or less. I prefer 3/8" or less for smaller bowls. Don't leave the pith in it.


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

john lucas said:


> What has been mentioned is rough turning a bowl. turn it so it's about 10% as thick as the bowl is large. for example a 10" bowl should be left about 1" thick. Then it still might check depending on how fast it dries. I put mine on the floor where there isn't much air movement. If it's a wood that I have trouble with I put it in a paper sack for the first week or two. Some people put newspaper around the outside and then put them on a wire shelf with the inside down. this evens out the the drying and reduces cracking.
> You can turn a bowl to completion in one setting. You have to turn it to 1/2" thick or less. I prefer 3/8" or less for smaller bowls. Don't leave the pith in it.


Wait so are you saying that if you turn a wet bowl down to less the 1/2 it won't warp? So for a 10" bowl you can rough it down to about 1" and let it dry or turn it straight to < 1/2"?


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

No, it warps no matter what. The reason people do twice turned bowls is 2 fold. One is to hopefully let it dry without checking and the other is to turn away the warp and end up with a round bowl instead of slightly oval. 
When you turn green to finish the wood will warp as it dries. You learn how they warp and cut it from the log accordingly so you get the shape you want or the warp works with the shape. 
john Jordan's video on the Wood movement and the aesthetics of wood is fantastic if your serious about understanding how to deal with wood.


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

If your new to turning like me you need to invest in a DVD called "Turned Bowls Made Easy" by: Bill Grumbine. I bought it and it is the best DVD I've seen. He explains wood selection,Cutting the log,bandsawing,sharpening your tools,rough turning,drying,final turning,finishing,polishing.He explains it for the beginner to understand. Check out his site @ www.wonderfulwood.com 
Donny


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Bill's video is excellent. I highly recommend it.


----------

